# Carly's First Snow Hunt



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Last night the first snow of the season started and by afternoon today there was a good 6 inches down. The first snow is a special hunt as the birds always seem to hold better. Once in awhile you get a special hunt that is memorable for some reason. Best not to self examine it too much, just savor and appreciate the gift. I had one of those today.

By the time I had the dogs suited up and out in the marsh it was late afternoon with a dark sky. Snow makes it harder for old folks to walk. Luckily I only brought 6 shells, I mean why carry the weight and how many could a guy need? Slog, slog, maybe I should have stayed home, slog, slog&#8230;. And a rooster got up off my right shoulder and behind. No time to shoot. Ah, Sam and little Carly weren't paying attention. But they were enjoying themselves. Me too.










A bit farther into the cats Sam has a point on a rooster that won't wait. Missed both shots. Nuts. 4 shells left. And he is on point again. Two hens. Another point. Rooster and that sucker is rolling on his back and falling. Sam swings out down wind for the retrieve. By the time I get there little Carly is laying on the bird and has it by the head. She is 6 months old and has been on IR for 7 weeks of the season so not much real field time. I am happy she is in the groove. 3 shells left.

One late season bird wouldn't be too bad for a hunt and it is getting late so we head for the truck. If I cut across the marsh I can save a half mile and I know the ice is good as I was here a few days before. As the dogs and I come up to the edge of the cattails Sam swings around like a weather vane and locks up, Holy Moly, here we go. I am in the middle of a fountain of pheasants. In front, both sides, and a rooster crosses. He drops a leg on the first shot and escapes the second. More birds rising and I lose the mark over the cattails. Gotta try to pick this guy up but he is out there aways. 1 shell left. Sam didn't mark the fall, he is off on the side with Carly behind me as I break trail. Stopping for a breath, I look down and Carly is easing forward between my legs and goes on point.

I know it's a rotten pic, but it is her first point. The pink triangle is the back of her vest. Bit of a scramble and a lunge and she has the crip.










We come out the far side with Carly in front and she has another point. Hen.










Turning toward the truck I notice a double track in the snow headed the same way. Sam comes over and we are off to the races again. The birds are following the edge of the cattails, sometimes in and sometimes out, trying to shake what is coming behind. Sam rounds a clump of sandbar willows, doubles back and locks down. Carly honors right behind him. I am hot footing it now, just as I come abreast Sam starts to raise his head. The birds are sliding out of the point, and 2 roosters are up and 1 falling. Carly makes the find again.

Sam worked his heart out.










Fruit of the cattails.










Sack time.


----------



## GOOSE ROLLER (Aug 15, 2006)

That is a great post, glad you had a great hunt.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Sweet! Fun hunt? Glad Carly is off IR and getting some good work in. Busting cats is tiring...for man and dog!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for posting, great read and fantastic pictures... Sounds like a great day in the field... Congrads and those dogs do deserve the couch.
:beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Well done Dick! Great pic's and story. Love the iced up dog look! I agree, first snow is fun!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Woohoo... happy dogs!!!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Great story and pics. Relax in your chair with your eyes closed and it happens all again. Congratulations on the fine pup.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Jealous to start with, not being able to hunt this year makes it even worse. Last year with the military, then retired. Hunt as much as I want.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I can tell you ... You'll enjoy that plan.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Loved the story and pics. The closup face shot is just presious.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. Sam turned 9 in Sept. and is starting to get cataracts but other than that he is in good shape. He crowds his birds which is fine in pheasant hunting but makes for lousy sharptail hunting. But he has been an easy keeper. I think I'm going to send Carly to a trainer. She has way more potential than I am capable of developing. She will probably be my last dog and I want to remember it that way. This cold snap is going to shut hunting down for awhile, at least for me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I am green with envy

very nice shes really coming along and the werewolf did well


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dick,

Glad to see Carly is working out for you! My buddy has a pup from the same litter, and she's developing just as well. What trainer were you thinking of sending Carly to?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

DS, I was going to talk to Jeff about it. I'm not looking for a level of test type training, just for my own hunting. Her genetic instincts are carrying her right now. If we got FF and steady to flush I'd be tickled pink. If the weather moderates I'd like to get out more so she gets more ground time on the birds. She has about a 100 yd range or closer which I wanted and tracks really well for a pup. When she hits fresh tracks she about turns inside out, fun to watch. Last week Sam was tracking a rooster along the edge of a slough and she got in front and came back toward him, pinning the bird between them. Not really a point because she was down wind but I think she heard the bird coming. It was so damn cute.


----------

